# Almost a give away.



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

I have a handful of G3 clay mitts, applicators and quick detail sprays. I will give these away but just asking for a donation to posting them to you which I hope you agree is fair. It won't be long before I get 'the stare' for them laying around the house 

Give me a good reason why you want to try them out!


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

I want to try them on my missus car as it badly needs detailed and I may get my leg over for doing so...so this would help! Donation for postage is no issue.


----------



## Covert (Jun 14, 2015)

Id love to try one on my new octavia it hasnt been clayed properly, or even polished yet , happy to give you a donation!
Thanks Mark.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

Love to try a clay mitt fella if its available and PM for Paypal details


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I'd be up for a donation to postage. I'm helping my brother put together a decent kit and these would be a very good addition to it


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

I wouldn't mind trying applicators and mitt mainly as have good reports about them, great gesture from your yourself and G3, Thanks


----------



## spenceST (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd love to try them and my reason is I hate claying it's the most tedious job known to man and anything that makes it better &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## Imperial-blue-rs (Oct 1, 2006)

Let's be honest, we want them to save you being beaten like a insolent mule on a majorcan beach. 
When you get the look you know you're time is up!!! 
That and my car needs a good claying.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'd love clay mitt if possible please matey?!

My reason;

I'm a young father of three with a passion for car cleaning & my 3month old girl wont let her daddy spend long clay baring! so a mitt would speed me up no end!


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

I've never clayed anything in my life, so very intrigued by a. What it can do for my car and b. Something new to try. Happily cover postage cheers


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

If love a clay mitt if your being generous 
I'm a noob at detailing and would love a clay Mitt as I have never Clayed my car and I have been looking at the reviews! They seem great.

It would be very much appreciated 

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

davies20 said:


> I'd love clay mitt if possible please matey?!
> 
> My reason;
> 
> I'm a young father of three with a passion for car cleaning & my 3month old girl wont let her daddy spend long clay baring! so a mitt would speed me up no end!


Drop me a pm dude


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Jinjoh_ninjoh said:


> If love a clay mitt if your being generous
> I'm a noob at detailing and would love a clay Mitt as I have never Clayed my car and I have been looking at the reviews! They seem great.
> 
> It would be very much appreciated
> ...


Newbie deserves a shot. Drop me a pm mate.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow what a great offer, your a good man. 

Gonz.


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

danwel said:


> I'd be up for a donation to postage. I'm helping my brother put together a decent kit and these would be a very good addition to it


I know what it's like trying to put kit together so drop me a pm mate.


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> Wow what a great offer, your a good man.
> 
> Gonz.


If I hadn't got my wife's 30th approaching I would have covered postage as I feel tight giving stuff away and asking for postage but skint atm!


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

clav604 said:


> I wouldn't mind trying applicators and mitt mainly as have good reports about them, great gesture from your yourself and G3, Thanks


Dude drop me a pm - applicators for you no prob


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Walesy. said:


> I want to try them on my missus car as it badly needs detailed and I may get my leg over for doing so...so this would help! Donation for postage is no issue.


Who am I to deny someone of that possibility?! Drop me a pm pal


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

dendass said:


> If I hadn't got my wife's 30th approaching I would have covered postage as I feel tight giving stuff away and asking for postage but skint atm!


You could have given her a clay mitt for her 30th, it's the new beauty regime :lol:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Good for you


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

dendass said:


> Who am I to deny someone of that possibility?! Drop me a pm pal


I will let you know of progress LOL

PM sent buddy.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

Would love to try the detailer on my new qashqai when it arrives next month, it would be great to use after giving it a clay & nice polish 😎


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I have a new washing machine coming that could do with a wipe of QD to protect it


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

I would like to try the applicators please.

My reason, now I finally have my dream car I am slowly building up a detailing collection so a good applicator would be great to have in it


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

andyy said:


> I would like to try the applicators please.
> 
> My reason, now I finally have my dream car I am slowly building up a detailing collection so a good applicator would be great to have in it


What's the car?!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Nice one dendass, you are a gent:thumb:


----------



## A1luke (Jan 4, 2015)

Id like a clay mitt please.. My grandads Ford mondeo is in dire, dire need of claying! The paintwork feels like sandpaper, he keeps asking me to get his looking like my car... a clay mitt is the essential tool!!


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

dendass said:


> What's the car?!


MKV VW R32


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

andyy said:


> MKV VW R32


Picture .... As its a vw and an r32 and my dream car I guess I better let you have one!! Pm me mate.


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

dendass said:


> Picture .... As its a vw and an r32 and my dream car I guess I better let you have one!! Pm me mate.


Thanks mate  as requested


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

andyy said:


> Thanks mate  as requested


Very nice!!


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Pm'd buddy!

Ive got a swaps thread going at the moment so if there is anything you want out of it in return for the mitt just say chap!

Its very generous off you & you might as well get something in return off me


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

I'd love to try the QD as I've heard great things about it.

I'll pay the postage no problems mate, just let me know how much if I get to be one of the lucky few!!

Great gesture btw!


----------



## Siggy12 (Jun 15, 2014)

I hope this is the right way to reply to this post, as its my first time, i'm new to this detailing world of cleaning and am trying to move away from Turtle Wash n Wax.

Could I have an applicator to apply to try please mate, I've been reading some are harsh and scratch the paint, I eventually want to progress to machine polishing but I've got to start somewhere eh?

Happy to cover post.

Thanks


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm not going to ask for anything as I'm sure others are more deserving but just wanted to say this is very generous, this forum has some of the most generous people I've come across.


----------



## Siggy12 (Jun 15, 2014)

The bodyshop detailer looks impressive as well, how do you use it?
If there are no applicators left I would like to try this

Does it replace wax, use instead of or together with?

I've a lot to learn ha ha


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Ok guys... I need to check the box and work out what I've got left over....


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Siggy12 said:


> I hope this is the right way to reply to this post, as its my first time, i'm new to this detailing world of cleaning and am trying to move away from Turtle Wash n Wax.
> 
> Could I have an applicator to apply to try please mate, I've been reading some are harsh and scratch the paint, I eventually want to progress to machine polishing but I've got to start somewhere eh?
> 
> ...


Applicators can wing the way to you my friend.


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

JJ0063 said:


> I'm not going to ask for anything as I'm sure others are more deserving but just wanted to say this is very generous, this forum has some of the most generous people I've come across.


I love places like this and it's just nice to be able to pass some stuff on! It's down to farecla in fairness as they could have asked me to send it back to them!


----------



## Siggy12 (Jun 15, 2014)

dendass said:


> I love places like this and it's just nice to be able to pass some stuff on! It's down to farecla in fairness as they could have asked me to send it back to them!


Well done Farecla!!

Thanks mate, it's quite apt really, i've just bought some G3 Caranuba Wax to use.:thumb:


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Siggy12 said:


> Well done Farecla!!
> 
> Thanks mate, it's quite apt really, i've just bought some G3 Caranuba Wax to use.:thumb:


The wax is awesome.


----------



## Siggy12 (Jun 15, 2014)

dendass said:


> Applicators can wing the way to you my friend.


I cant PM you as i've less than 10 posts

How can I get my address details to you?


----------



## Siggy12 (Jun 15, 2014)

dendass

I've sent you a visitor message cause i cant send you a private one yet, did you get it?


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Siggy12 said:


> dendass
> 
> I've sent you a visitor message cause i cant send you a private one yet, did you get it?


Hi mate
Can't see a message. Email me/PayPal to [email protected]


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

If any applicators left that would be great. My dad has an A6 avant 3.0tdi quattro on the way and I need to protect it. The thought of no beading porn or shine is too much haha. 

Failing that qd, would be awesome. Great gesture from a true gent


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey up buddy pm me you're address so I can get these items sent!


----------



## adders (Nov 9, 2006)

I'd love to try the qd and applicators if you have any left


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

If you have any claymitts left I'd love to try it out and have not issue with the donation for payment.
Why - well old numpty here has very limited few detailing items (bare essentials) but needs a good clean slate to start off with and nothing better than some clay to do it! Plus my car needs a lot of TLC as the paintwork currently feels like velcro.


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Are there any left? Happy to make a donation for postage


----------



## den656 (Mar 30, 2014)

Darn , I saw your original thread with your load of goodies chap,and have been trying to spy when you do some kind of offer/sale thread,and this is a more than generous offer from you m if you have either applicators or detailer, could it possibly put my name down please,still on the quest for finding the perfect item in both of those departments so more than eager to give them a whirl,and sure I can find something to offer up as a freebie on here too to keep spreading the love ,but no problems if they have already been given to a loving home,cheers .


----------



## Siggy12 (Jun 15, 2014)

dendass said:


> Hi mate
> Can't see a message. Email me/PayPal to [email protected]


emailed you, thanks


----------



## Bmw320 (May 18, 2015)

Hi, would love to give the clay mitt ago if you have any left as I have never used one and would love to see how they compare to a clay bar


----------



## jovan.oncevski (Apr 15, 2015)

It's really great that your donating all this stuff!

I'm also a noob at detailing and recently destroyed the bonnet on my car with poor polishing techniques. 

I need to clay the whole car, and was afraid to use an actual clay-bar, so a clay mitt would be perfect for me. 

Also I live in Macedonia, and believe me no one has ever heard of a clay mitt here. 
So I'll definitively brag about it on the local car forums. 

I'm trying to stock on quick detailer, I already have the Sonax BSD and I have a Wash&Wax from Motul. So would be great to compare it with the G3 quick detailer. 

I will cover all the postage. 

Cheers. 
Jovan.


----------



## Mrkevbrown (May 28, 2015)

Hi there :wave:,
I'd be interested in trying a clay mitt and gladly donate any postage I wish I could stump up 50 bucks for a chem guys un to do a like comparison for your sub forum.
The wife's nighthawk black Honda type rrrrr hasn't been clayed in a long while so would defo make for a good review :thumb::thumb:
i have the G3 scratch remover and the paint renovater and also have the quick detailer never managed to pick up a pretty applicater though an oooo is it pretty lol :argie: as applicators go!!
All of the trade products from farecla are top notch I've personally got 2 guys on the g6 they love the stuff :buffer::buffer:
Never tried there wax unfortunately as I'm quite brand specific about my wax "dodo" "dodo" but again would b interested if I got my hands on say a tester to try on the test pilot er hum I mean the wife's car after claying of coarse :roll eyes
I find the paint renovater works very well on dark colours gives nice depth.
Anyways with that 
Atb


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

You got anything left fella?


----------



## Ian 1971 (May 6, 2014)

*Anything?*

Am new to detailing(as in only just ACTUALLY done it, read up on hear for a yr first!) and I have already got the mitt. Would be interested in anything you can spare, from applicators or detail spray. Happy to donate whatever you think is a fair amount. If you have anything left that is!!


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

To all that I have spoken too - Goodies are in the post today - sorry took me a day or two longer to go through and suss out what I need to post to who...


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

dendass said:


> To all that I have spoken too - Goodies are in the post today - sorry took me a day or two longer to go through and suss out what I need to post to who...


do you have any applicators left mate?. i would love to try these as seeing alot of people on here say they are good


----------



## 330CDT (Jun 14, 2015)

Same as that!

Having just recently made a thread on some scratches I need to remove and posting this picture...



I would love one of those G3 mitts!

(Thread if anyone's interested here: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=363335 )

Cheers.


----------



## Siggy12 (Jun 15, 2014)

dendass said:


> To all that I have spoken too - Goodies are in the post today - sorry took me a day or two longer to go through and suss out what I need to post to who...


Looking forward to the postie coming!!

:car:


----------



## oreA (Nov 25, 2014)

I love this Farecla QD, it smells luurvely!

Let me know if you have any left & how much $$ you require :thumb:

Many thanks!


----------



## andyy (Jan 5, 2015)

My applicators arrived today  thanks dendass! Can't wait to give the R a detail this weekend with all of my other goodies


----------



## Jinjoh_ninjoh (Feb 2, 2015)

Look what was waiting for me when I got home 
Many thanks again!


----------



## salsheikh (Jul 5, 2010)

Sam you can do mine too!


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Enjoy


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Mine arrived, my brothers happy as I've given him a few bits already too. Just need time to teach him how to use everything lol


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

Mine arrived safe,
black applicator looks really good but not sure what will use white one for

Thanks


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> do you have any applicators left mate?. i would love to try these as seeing alot of people on here say they are good


dendass?


----------



## dendass (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi all - need to go through what's left and work out what I want/need myself. I think applicators have all gone. Busy for the next week but will post up here and let anybody know if there's any bits left!


----------



## luigi105 (Jun 16, 2009)

dendass said:


> Hi all - need to go through what's left and work out what I want/need myself. I think applicators have all gone. Busy for the next week but will post up here and let anybody know if there's any bits left!


I will pay for a clay mitt if there is one. Let me know how much and ill send it over


----------



## rajanm1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Again more yhan happy to pay for postage and not in any rush


----------



## Rollinlow (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi mate I'm inn Derby if you still have any bits I'll take themcould do swaps or donation cheers


----------

